#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Nakhon Si Thammarat - The Twin Lotus Hotel

## dirtydog

*The Twin Lotus Hotel*

97/8 Pattanakarn-kukwang Road, Amphoe Muang Nakhon Si Thammarat 80000 (Thailand)
Tel :+66 75 323 777

twinlotushotel.net

*Nakhon Si Thammarat*



*Facilities*

    *  Baby Sitting (by arrangement)
    * Car Park
    * Dry Cleaning Service
    * Fitness Center
    * Foreign Exchange
    * Gift shop
    * Jacuzzi
    * 24-Hour Room Service
    * Limousine Service
    * Outdoor Swimming Pool
    * Sauna
    * Safe Deposit Boxes
    * Snooker
    * Traditional Thai Ancient Massage

*Meeting and Conference Facilities*

capacity of our grand ballroom is large enough for 2000 people or even more in nine breakout rooms by a 20-300 people. Hotel has a wide range of audio / visual and support equipment, well - trained , technical staff and experienced banquet teams ready to your every need



*Restaurant & Bar*

Delightful 5 restaurants offering unique international cuisine with Southern food specialties. The Cocktail and Tea Lounge is an off the lobby rendezvous.

*Dining / Entertainment*

    * 24-hour Room Service and Phatummard Coffee Shop
    * Nanjing Chinese Restaurant
    * Ice Cream Parlor
    * Primlarb Lobby Lounge
    * Ubolchart Karaoke
    * Fusion Pub & Dance
    * Korntwin Ancient Thai Massage



*Tourist Attractions*

Nakhon Si Thammarat and its surrounds offer some fascinating diversions for those who appreciateThai culture and great outdoors. The city has a fascinating plethora of ancient Wats , including Wat phra Mahathat and its 77 chedis and Viharn luang with its inward leaning columns, typical of the Ayuthaya period.Thailand's nielloware industry flourishes in Nakhon Si Thammarat where it originated. You may wish to explorer the magnificent surrounding countryside of scenic view country walks and spectacular waterfalls.

----------


## jickeyswhop

stayed here a couple of times pretty good for the money but good luck to anyone looking for a taxi they dont seen to exsist in the city and if u have your thai partner with you make sure they book the rooms on the first couple of floors youl get them for about 600b and ther the same rooms as the other floors witch are 1500b :irish:

----------


## Bobcock

1500??....I've never paid more than 600 for any floor there.

I like staying at the Thai Hotel in town, I also noticed a hotel called the Thaksin Hotel when i was there recently looked quite nice.

Didn't know it was an Irish hotel though, you learn something new every day.

----------


## jickeyswhop

:Smile:  im heading back over in 3 weeks must check afew more out get sick of staying with her family and watching shity thai dramas

----------


## Bobcock

Whereabouts does she live?

Mine is Chalermprakiet, near Cha Mao, Don Tro...

----------


## jickeyswhop

in a town called hua sai think its about 65k from the city and 120 from songkla

----------


## jickeyswhop

close to a town called hua sai about 65k from the city

----------


## Bobcock

My wifes cousin is from Hua Sai, lives in Perth now.

----------


## jickeyswhop

> My wifes cousin is from Hua Sai, lives in Perth now.


if your down that neck of the woods in the next 3 to 4 months and want to go for a cold 1 give me a shout us forang are scarece down here

----------


## Bobcock

I try to go as little as possible these days, been there done that so to speak. I don't epect to be there again until next summer.

----------


## jickeyswhop

> I try to go as little as possible these days, been there done that so to speak. I don't epect to be there again until next summer.


lucky for you  :Smile:

----------

